# Homemade finger tab



## LuiggiSpeed (Nov 30, 2016)

Must be a burn out topic but check this one out, it took me a couple of hours but I made this one up, after carefully looking around for pics of real ones, I am a complete novice but I swear my shooting improved a lot, and my fingers certainly are delighted. Unfortunately some old shoes had to go to get the leather, and my OCD didn't allow me to sleep until I had sort of finished my idea. 

BTW I'm Louis, 52, longtime firearms shooter, newbie on things with strings.
Just got the bug a month ago or so, and have purchased a couple of bows, a PSE recurve and a Parker compound, and just starting to get groups, I'm totally bitten by the bug, must be shooting 200-300 arrows a day in my house.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

cool nice solution. I have made several my self and I believe them to be superior to the store bought ones too.


----------



## LuiggiSpeed (Nov 30, 2016)

b0w_bender said:


> cool nice solution. I have made several my self and I believe them to be superior to the store bought ones too.


Thanks!
WHere I live there are no dealers, I can't even find decent arrows, so looking around in the internet I stumbled upon this forum and liked the DIY section so much that it made me register.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

LuiggiSpeed said:


> Thanks!
> WHere I live there are no dealers, I can't even find decent arrows, so looking around in the internet I stumbled upon this forum and liked the DIY section so much that it made me register.


We're happy to have ya! Welcome


----------



## LuiggiSpeed (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm trying what I thought it was a cool idea, and it was to use the actual grips of a 1911 to form the palm pad, since it's quite a familiar feeling. I just left the leather tabs protruding just enough that I can reach the string and it gave me quite a feeling, I'll post a pic later, quite a curiosity, who knows maybe that could work.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

By the way if you want to build more of these you can find leather scraps on ebay for real reasonable prices.


----------

